# DB Variance batch



## geek (Jul 20, 2013)

To fill up my 15gal demi john I am planing to make 3 individual batches of 3 6gal buckets.
Once fermentation is done I plan to mix them all into the demi john.

Costco has a 4lb. frozen triple berry for $12 and contains: Blackberry, Raspberry and Blueberry.
They also have a 6lb. of frozen strawberry.

Dave's DB calls for 6lbs. for a 5~6gal batch.

I'm planing to get 3 packs of the tripple berry=12lbs.
And 1 pack of strawberry for a total of 18lbs.

I hear that strawberry is the most acid fruit among those and I want to make this DB with a controlled acid.
1 32oz lemon juice bottle per batch.

Thoughts?

Do you guys measure PH before pitching yeast in fruit wine?

..


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

i would double the pectin enzyme, what kind of yeast you going to use.


----------



## geek (Jul 20, 2013)

good question, i wasn't even thinking about checking what i have.
I have the 'Red Star', I only have 2 of the red packets and 1 of the green packet.
See picture....I don't think the green packet is good for this....guess I need to wait until Monday to get a 3rd red packet.....sigh..


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

i would take the two, add together then split to 3.....
the cote des blancs is a slow fermenter...
pasteur red is what i use....strong fermenter, tolerates heat,tolerates high abv...
the two will be enough for the three...
and i would pitch it, not re hydrate.
jmo...


----------



## geek (Jul 20, 2013)

or just mix the 3?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

you could mix the three, the dominate one is going to take over, make sure you use yeast nutrient...


----------

